# 2nd Nano



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

We got my little bride a new Nano a couple of weeks ago. She really shot it well first trip to the range. I took a liking to it as well. She said I was welcome to carry it if I like.
No way! It's PINK, for Pete's sake. So I'm picking up my own tomorrow. We're going to meet the seller at the range and immediately continue the break-in process. It will soon be my new EDC at work.


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

As it turns out, she didn't like the Nano after a couple more range trips. She decided her Colt Government .380 was more to her liking. I traded her pink Nano for another piece for me (Ruger LCP). On the other hand, the black Nano I picked up Saturday has impressed me greatly. It is light, thin and VERY concealable. It came with two six round mags. I have since added an eight round back-up mag. The Pearce grip extensions for the six rounders have made this a near-perfect carry piece. Two more trips to the range with 4 different ammo configurations have gone flawlessly. I'm really a 45acp guy but this piece will be my EDC at work while warm weather prevails. I have every confidence it will not let me down if needed.


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

I love Berett for sure but the other day i got to mess with a nano and loved everything about ot until i went to release the slide, the gentleman at the gun store said you have to release the mag and pull it down the mag well a bit in order for the slide to return to its normal position, thats where my heart broke on it and decided until that is done away with i wont own one. Although compared to my LCP I would consider the Nano to be more "man" friendly than the LCP.


----------

